# The mavs are much better with terry starting (stats inside)



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

record 4 and 1

terry is averaging 12 points 7 dimes 4 boards and 2 steals as a starter while shooting a whopping 57 percent from 2 land and 43 percent from 3 land

the entire starting lineup is averaging double figures.

damp is now averaging 11 points and 8 boards with terry starting
howard is averaging 15 and 8

the mavs are averaging 106 points and are only giving up 91 points a game

the mavs are averaging 21 dimes a game with terry starting. That would ranked them 15th in the league in dimes. 


the mavs are averaging 48 boards compared to 41 given up

They shoot 47 percent from da field with terry starting.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I like what Im reading...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

with all of this said and done the mavs really don't need another pg. t hey just need to let terry learn the offense. he is playing extremely well and the team seems to play well with him at the point and harris coming off the bench. I really like this mavs team alot. Come postseason time they can make alot of noise with their defense. if you're expecting flawless offensive execution? You're watching the wrong team this year. They are a hardnosed team that scores off of turnovers and in the half court. no more run n gun this year


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I like what Im reading...


cuban has done a good job man. Alot of people are sad nash is gone but I gurantee the suns will run out of gas late in the season. here's why

They cannot rebound. they are one of the worst rebounding teams in the league. they get outboarded by almost 2 boards every night

http://www.nba.com/statistics/2004/...rs/LeagueLeadersMPGQuery.html?topic=0&stat=23

with the exception of nash (who just barely missed the cut) the suns entire starting lineup is ranked in the top 50 in mins played. that's INSANE. That also lets me know that they have absolutely no bench whatsoever. You can't win like that in the postseason.

Mind you. The mavs have one guy (dirk) in the top 25. and the spurs have NO GUYS IN THE TOP 50. the wolves only have kg in the top 10. those are my top 3 teams in the west followed by seattle (who also have ray allen and rashard lewis in the top 20) you cannot win in the postseason without any defense (which the suns don't have) or bench (which the suns don't have) Yes they can score. But once teams slow it down in the postseason and they have to execute? they are going to fold


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I like what Im reading...


hell i love what I'm reading. This just proves what many of us on this board have bee saying the past week.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

In games where Terry has 5 or more assists, we are 6-0


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> cuban has done a good job man. Alot of people are sad nash is gone but I gurantee the suns will run out of gas late in the season. here's why
> ...


This is a good post. I'm not sure I agree that the Suns are going to fold later in the season, but you made an awfully convincing argument here.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> This is a good post. I'm not sure I agree that the Suns are going to fold later in the season, but you made an awfully convincing argument here.


yeah, mff4l seems to be a very good poster...hope you stick around guy.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> This is a good post. I'm not sure I agree that the Suns are going to fold later in the season, but you made an awfully convincing argument here.


well the suns are really relying on nash for everything. they are extremely undersized so they have no choice but to try to outrun teams to win. I mean it's made them a good team yea but it reminds me so much of how the mavs "used to play." Get hammered on the boards but still win cause they outshoot, outrun and outscore you. In the postseason? That just doesn't work at least not with nash. He's known to run out of gas at the end of the season due to the fact that he pushes the ball on every possession. Well by the time the postseason rolls around you don't have ya legs like you had back in the beginning of the season especially when you play the style of ball nash plays every game. 

Another way to beat nash is to post him up and make him work on the defensive side of the court. he gets tired easily when you do that.

I remember the mavs/suns game earlier this year where harris forced nash into like 10 turnovers by pressing him. yes nash had 18 dimes but when you take away his turnovers that leaves him wth 8. harris also had 15 points. Nash has always had problems with athletic quick pgs. 

I honestly think the suns are extremely overrated. They have beaten about 3 teams (mavs without fin by like 5) who are title contenders. I'm not a believer in them

It's just funny to me how the suns are considered a ship contender for their early hot start but when the mavs did it like 2 years ago with their 17 and 0 season start it was "yawned at"


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> well the suns are really relying on nash for everything. they are extremely undersized so they have no choice but to try to outrun teams to win. I mean it's made them a good team yea but it reminds me so much of how the mavs "used to play." Get hammered on the boards but still win cause they outshoot, outrun and outscore you. In the postseason? That just doesn't work at least not with nash. He's known to run out of gas at the end of the season due to the fact that he pushes the ball on every possession. Well by the time the postseason rolls around you don't have ya legs like you had back in the beginning of the season especially when you play the style of ball nash plays every game.
> 
> Another way to beat nash is to post him up and make him work on the defensive side of the court. he gets tired easily when you do that.


The only reason I'm not sure about comparing the Suns to the old Mavs, is that Nash is having a better year than he ever had in Dallas. But I pretty much agree with everything you said here, that's why I'd take San Antonio, Minnesota, and maybe some others over the Suns in the playoffs.



> It's just funny to me how the suns are considered a ship contender for their early hot start but when the mavs did it like 2 years ago with their 17 and 0 season start it was "yawned at"


I don't think people are looking at these Suns much differently than they looked at those Mavs. Most people, including myself, considered both of them to be championship contenders, but never the favorites.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mavs with another blowout win. terry with 9 dimes


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> mavs with another blowout win. terry with 9 dimes


10 dimes wasnt it

28 for the team 8 turnovers good effort...stupid sports center isnt showing our highlights...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> In games where Terry has 5 or more assists, we are 6-0


7-0


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

28 dimes as a team. i'm loving this.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 28 dimes as a team. i'm loving this.


and only 8 turnovers. This is how we were playing last year + some defense.

I'm starting to think we may be able to go all the way this year, we just need to work on consistency. Which will come as the year progresses


----------



## twolves04 (Jan 3, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>twolves04</b>!



You can't try to rep your forum on bbb.net, send a link to TB#1 and he will add it to a list.

If your honestly interested in a good up and coming forum, check out the one in my sig. We have (so far) the most active team forum them. No were near bbb.net, but if you want an on-the side forum for if bbb goes do, or is in a slow period, check it out [/end rant]


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> and only 8 turnovers. This is how we were playing last year + some defense.
> ...


alot of people are acting as if the Spurs have already won the southwest...were only 4 games behind them with 50 games to go...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

first half eruptions:

mavs have scored 71 on the heat
mavs scored 75 on the knicks
mavs scored 73 on the celts
mavs scored 77 on the pacers last game

currently the mavs have scored at least 60 in a half in five straight games. check the results

102 to 88
113 to 94
123 to 104
118 to 104
121 to 101

starts been on the sidelines cracking jokes all of the fourth quarter. 

mavs are 7 and 1 with terry at the point. they've averaged 112 points and are giving up 96 points a game during this streak

they are shooting a torrid 50 percent from the field as a team. not one guy. teams are only shooting 42 percent against them. 

they have forced 71 steals the past 8 games. they are only turning it over 12 times a game and have 2 games where they had less than 20 turnovers combined. 


The mavs have 6 guys averaging double figures during the streak. With marquis (9 points and not playing right now) being 1 point away from making it 7. 

Jason terry is averaging 13 points 7 dimes and 4 boards as the mavs starting pg. He’s shooting 58 percent from 2 land and 63 percent from 3 land.


----------

